
I Returned My ThinkPad 3 Times - lleddell
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/lenovo-laptop-quality-control-issues,37510.html
======
alasdair_
"the eye-popping HDR panel on the other review unit was an impressive 469 nits
with 199 percent gamut."

My understanding is that LCD screens require 1000 nits to be minspec HDR-
compliant and OLED screens need 540 nits. Any idea why this is considered an
HDR screen at 300 or 500 nits?

[https://www.wired.com/2016/01/what-is-hdr-
tv/](https://www.wired.com/2016/01/what-is-hdr-tv/)

~~~
contravariant
In most of these standards there are differences between the nits required for
highlights and full screen brightness.

That article also seems to be talking about a particular 'Ultra HD Premium'
sticker. At this point anything capable of displaying HDR encoded content can
probably be called an HDR screen, regardless of whether it does a good or bad
job.

Personally I'm also a bit confused by the obsession with absolute brightness.
I mean, watching a desert at original brightness is a nice gimmick but I'd
much prefer to watch my TV without sunglasses.

~~~
xnzakg
I guess it's more about being able to use your laptop in a bright environment.

------
versusqc
"When I reviewed the ThinkPad X1 Carbon (6th Gen) in March, I called it the
"Maserati of business laptops" because of its awesomely snappy keyboard,
luxurious soft-touch deck and bright, colorful display"

...now he can call it the "Maserati of business laptops" because of its poor
QC and unreliability

~~~
tinus_hn
‘Snappy’ is the 2017 version of ‘haptic’ or further back ‘skeuomorphic’.

